# base molding size



## dgivens (Sep 20, 2011)

i currently have 4 5/8 crown installed and am trying to figure out what size base molding I should use


----------



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

I would use 4 1/4 base moulding or larger up to 6". That would balance well with your larger crown.


----------

